# Tablette



## TheoMac (16 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

A propos de la tablette "Lenovo A10&#8208;70" avec "Android 4.2 Jelly Bean" est-il possible de communiquer avec un Mac (pour le transfert de photos par exemple) ?

Merci à qui saura m'en dire davantage sur cette fonction


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (16 Octobre 2014)

J'ai une tablette chinoise très exotique ( sous android) qui communique régulièrement avec mon mac (sous 10.6.8), non pas par bluetooth mais par USB. Elle monte sur mon bureau comme un volume extérieur.


----------



## TheoMac (17 Octobre 2014)

Androïd est un système "open source" et est donc repris par de multiples constructeurs de tablettes où chacun aménage Androïd à sa propre sauce.

C'est bien là la problème. 

Certaines fonctions existent chez certains fabricants mais pas forcément les mêmes d'un fabricant à l'autre.

Et pour envoyer un courriel avec photo réduite ? possible ?

Quelle marque  "chinoise très exotique" ?


----------



## nifex (17 Octobre 2014)

J'utilise Android file transfert pour connecter ma nexus 7, essaye ca devrait fonctionner avec la tienne :

https://www.android.com/filetransfer/


----------



## TheoMac (17 Octobre 2014)

Mais c'est que je n'ai pas encore de tablette et me renseigne sur les possibilités
Merci


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (18 Octobre 2014)

TheoMac a dit:


> Androïd est un système "open source" et est donc repris par de multiples constructeurs de tablettes où chacun aménage Androïd à sa propre sauce.
> 
> C'est bien là la problème.



Dans l'autre sens, c'est vrai aussi !
Niveau optimisation, c'est pas le pied partout !



> Certaines fonctions existent chez certains fabricants mais pas forcément les mêmes d'un fabricant à l'autre.



Avec les tablette d'ici (Afrique), on remarque forcément cela. C'est exotique, vraiment !



> Quelle marque  "chinoise très exotique" ?



Pas de marque, c'est un écran 7", elle peut contenir 2 puces SIM pour des connections 3G+, tourne sous 4.2 (Jelly Bean), 1 Go de ram et 8 Go de stockage, un peu plus de 50 euros ... Je m'en sers de manière très détachée. Pour ta question sur email, j'en sais rien, j'ai un compte Gmail avec l'appli qui va bien. Voilà.


----------

